# ترنيمة اة يا وجعى - ايرينى ابو جابر † خصيصا عن احداث نجع حمادى †



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

*{ ترنيمة اة يا وجعى** }*

*{ المرنمة ايرينى ابو جابر }*

*{ خصيصا عن احداث نجع حمادى }*

*{ مـؤثـرة جـدا **}*



*الترنيمه*
*كلمات الشاعر : رمزى بشاره*
*ألحان الفنان : سامح عبيد*
*هندسه صوتيه المتميز : هانى ثابت*
*توزيع وميكساج المبدع : جورج رمزى*

*ترنيم المرنمه صاحبة الإحساس الرائع والصوت القوى*
*إيرينى آبو جابر*

*قمنا بالكتابه والتلحين فى مصر *
*وسجَّلنا فى الأردن*
*وقمنا بعمل الميكساج فى إستراليا*

*خصيصاً عن أحداث نجع حمادى*

*




*

*كلمات الترنيمة*​



*أد إيه قلبى وَجَعنى ... لما أخدوا مِنِّى وَلدى*​ 


*يا عدرا ده إنتى أم يعنى ... دُقتى هَمِّى ودَمع خَدِّى*​ 


*آه يا وَجَعى يا مَرارى*​ 


*يا إلَهى طَفِّى نارى*​ 


*مش باأقول هاأخد بتارى*​ 


*بَس عَدلك هُوَّ قَصدى*​ 



*1-نِفسى بنتى لمَّا تُخرُج تيجى تانى بالسَّلامه*​




*وأبقى مش خايفه عليها مـ المَشاكل والمَخاطر*​ 


*نِفسى أى وشُوش حزينه تلقى تانى الإبتسامه*​ 


*نِفسى لِلعِشرَه إللى بيننا نِبقَى نِعمل ألف خاطِر*​ 


*مِد إيدَك يا رَجايا*​ 


*ياللى بيك كُل الحِمايه*​ 


*قول لهم إنَّك معايا*​ 


*أصلهم فاكرينى وَحدى*​ 





*2-إيه إللى يمنَع نِبقَى واحد رَغم أى فروق فى ديننا*​ 


*ياللا إيدَك وَيَّا إيدى نحُط للكَراهِيَّه آخر*​ 


*أنا إيرينى وإنتى فاطمه بس حُب كبير ما بيننا*​ 


*إفهموا ده الله مَحَبَّه زى ما هُو رحمن وغافِر*​ 


*قُولوا للظَّالِم كِفايه*​ 


*ذنبُهُم إيه الضَّحايا*​ 


*باأتطِحِن تحت الرَّحايه*​ 

*يا إلَهى خُد بِيَدِّى *

*للتحميل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

*الله..........تحياتى لحضرتك
ربنا يباركم
مجهود أكثر من راااااااااااااااااائع 
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

جميله جدا يا روكا
ميررررسى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمه معزيه جدا ورائعه


الرب يبارككم

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا روكتى بجد
عندك حق تقوليلى اسمعيها
ربنا يرحمنا 
​


----------



## جون برتي (11 فبراير 2010)

الله عليكم يا أقباط لما بتبدعوا 

بتكسروا الدنيا ربنا يعوضكم 

ويكون معاكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *الله..........تحياتى لحضرتك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركم*
> *مجهود أكثر من راااااااااااااااااائع *
> *سلام المسيح لك*​


* ميرسي ليك *
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا يا روكا
> 
> ميررررسى على الترنيمه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ترنيمه معزيه جدا ورائعه*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارككم
> ...


* ميرسي استاذي*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا روكتى بجد
> 
> عندك حق تقوليلى اسمعيها
> ربنا يرحمنا ​


*ميرسي يا حبي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

جون برتي قال:


> الله عليكم يا أقباط لما بتبدعوا ​
> 
> بتكسروا الدنيا ربنا يعوضكم ​
> 
> ويكون معاكم​


* ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## bebororo (11 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى ترنيمة حلوة اوى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

bebororo قال:


> ميرسى ترنيمة حلوة اوى ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي ليك *
*نورت*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

*جارى التحميل
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mina_mon_m (12 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amirawadid (12 فبراير 2010)

أكثر من رائع شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## ayman adwar (12 فبراير 2010)

جميلة خالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جارى التحميل​*
> *ميرسى ليكى ياقمر*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


* ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

mina_mon_m قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

amirawadid قال:


> أكثر من رائع شكرا جدا جدا


*ميرسي ليكي نورتي*​


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*ترنيمة جميلة ومؤثرة قوى قوى ياروكا

عشان كده انتى حطاها فى توقيعك

شكرا ليكى جارى التحميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ترنيمة جميلة ومؤثرة قوى قوى ياروكا
> 
> عشان كده انتى حطاها فى توقيعك
> 
> شكرا ليكى جارى التحميل​*


*جميلة اووووووووووي يا مايكل*
*اه بحبها جداااا *
*ميرسي مايكل لمرورك الجميل*​


----------

